# NCIS New Orleans episode 4



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

It's not on CBS all access, and its the only episode that has not repeated, since we lost the first 10 episodes with a dvr swap.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Be patient and keep searching it will repeat at some time.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Who chooses on demand episodes on Directv? Episodes 2, 3, 5 and 15?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

My guess is that's the last four that have been on TV. Some have been repeated but not all so they don't keep them all. 

It's stupid and they should keep all episodes of any series until the next season begins. But hey I'm logical.


----------

